#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  PowerPoint in the classroom

## hillbilly

Many of my friends use PowerPoint in the classroom to facilitate learning. There are numerous sites on the web that already have PowerPoint presentations ready made for the teacher. Here is one that has been developed from a friend of mine.

PowerPoint

Below is a website that I often use.  :Smile:  Once again there is no need for a teacher to reinvent the wheel for every lesson.

PowerPoint Pre-Made 'downloadables' - ProTeacher Community

----------


## kingwilly

Campbells Biology Powerpoints are excellent for AP, IB or O levels. 

You can buy them, or download them.

individually Powerpoints 

or torrent them all at once. http://www.demonoid.com/files/detail...ref=1220399174

----------


## kingwilly

interesting comments and some how to make good powerpoints, (often abused) 

Good PowerPoints - Classroom 2.0

----------

